# Meet Athena, the 3 month old puppy!



## Sammydtd (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm very excited to own my first GSD. My other pack include an am staff named Beast, a cane corso named Beauty, and an English bulldog named Frankie!

My wife has always grown up with GSDs and she has been hounding to get one, and at first I was a little hesitant...too common, bad breeding, more a fan of the mastiff look than wolf like canines, the list USED to go on and on...

so one day I'm helping my buddy pick out a Golden Retriever puppy and I meet this GSD litter that just arrived from the US (I used to live in Orange County but recently moved to Beirut, Lebanon). This one little female puppy with her ears all perked up had these amazing sparkly eyes that just folowed me everywhere.

So after having sparked my curiosity, I decided to see if this really was love at first sight...I went around the corner where this litter was taking a nap, and she got up, left her siblings and began to follow me around the kennel, everwhere I go. When I went to pet her other littermates, she would sit and look at me for 5 seconds, then she would get jealous and jump in...for some reason, none of them really gave me the time of day, but she just kept following me everywhere...chaching! I knew I couldn't come home without her!

So we named her Athena because 1- I'm a Greek Mythology Buff, and B- she had a very intelligent look in her eyes that only a Greek goddess could posses!

So now for the questions!

She's settled in nicely, but doesn't seem to eat a lot all day (I was on three meals a day), until I discovered that she seems to have a very healthy appetite at around 7:30 pm??? Is this normal, should I switch to 4 meals a day?

When I got her, her ears were very erect, but now after two weeks, the left one has come down and seem to pointed and swaying to the left! Teething? She has the only one out of her littermates that had her ears up when I got her, so is this normal?


Also, she seems to be biting herself in the back a lot, and smelling her female parts? She has been dewormed and treated for fleas.

Finally, do you think she'll turn out to be a black and red, or black and tan? Is it too soon to also tell if she'l have a saddle back or blanket? 

Thanks guys, I'm happy to have finally joined the GSD forum and owner's club!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have always fed my girl 3-4 times a day, small meals. It helps avoid bloat (or so is the myth... not sure about the truth behind it).
Teething CAN cause the ears to flop around so it's completely normal. Most will do this until 5-6 months I believe? Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong 
I'm not sure about the biting... Have you asked your vet about it?
Black/red is actually a variation of black/tan. But to me, your girl doesn't look black/red. Her brown is a bit too light lol.  Still gorgeous!


----------

